# Topics > Arts > Music >  Robotic music from Suguru Goto, Japan

## Airicist

youtube.com/MouchetteBeaumont

facebook.com/suguru.goto

twitter.com/SuguruGoto

linkedin.com/in/sugurugoto

Suguru Goto on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Suguru Goto, RoboticMusic at AVFestival06

Uploaded on Nov 26, 2007




> RoboticMusic at AVFestival06 
> Suguru Goto 
> Date: March 4-5, 2006 
> Place: The Sage Gateshead, Newcastle, England

----------


## Airicist

Hypnoid

Published on May 5, 2015




> Suguru Goto
> Credit:
> Suguru Goto (Artistic Direction, Concept, Music, Programming, Kinect Development)
> Chiharu Otake (Dance)
> Description:
> The movement of a dancer is captured by “Kinect” (Motion Capture System), and transformed into an avatar in virtual space. The avatar moves depending on the movement of the dancer’s body and simultaneously, sounds and images are produced in real time. The dancer and the avatar perform together on a stage, the dancer in virtual space duplicating the movements of the dancer in real space, coexisting simultaneously.
> In this work, the performance taking place on stage is the main form. The stage act could be a dance, as well as a musical performance. Body movement can also be a virtual musical instrument, and images are generated concurrently in real time. Therefore, one single movement can simultaneously produce multiple elements.
> Kinect captures the dancer’s movement and then sends the data to openFrameworks and Max to produce the sounds and images. OpenNI is used for Kinect, and OpenGL is used to manifest the images, both were specially programmed for this work. 
> The title “Hypnoid” means a state hypnosis, and refers to the state that possibly occurs by being in the state near sleep, though still retaining consciousness. Although this exists in a present, real space, it can also be associated with a type of so-called “virtual space,” therefore; it's different from an augmented reality. While one is actually in the space of present life, this introduces an experience of special time and space, evoking a new appreciation for the true meaning of society and daily life.
> The author creates his works thematically, basing them on a body and an extended body, man and machine, harmonizing the coexistence of real space and virtual space. The performance, interactive installation and music are conceived with these concepts. These works are particularly created with an inspiration of relationship between the raw body and the exact replication as an avatar in virtual space imagery.

----------


## Airicist

Lucio Arese | Suguru Goto - Continuum (Preview)

Published on Dec 2, 2015




> Little preview of Continuum, a short film with music composed by Suguru Goto, to be released in 2016.
> 
> Directed by Lucio Arese.

----------


## Airicist

Cafe Neu Romance 2016: Suguru Goto: My robot works for music and performance

Published on Nov 5, 2016




> On the 25 October 2016 Suguru Goto presented his lecture "My robot works for music and performance" at Institute of Intermedia, Czech Technical University in Prague.
> 
> Suguru Goto is a media artist, an inventor and a performer and he is considered one of the most innovative and the mouthpiece of a new generation of Japanese artists.
> He is highly connected to technical experimentation in the artistic field and to the extension of the existing potentialities in the relation man-machine.

----------

